# Upcoming PostgreSQL Security Release: April 4, 2013

## araxon

Hi. I was wondering, if this is being properly addressed in Gentoo:

Upcoming PostgreSQL Security Release: April 4, 2013

In short: there has been some serious security bug(s) found in PostgreSQL Server and the sources are now locked, while the binary distributions prepare their packages to be released on April 4th. Can we expect the solution to be available for Gentoo users too, on April 4th?

Further reading: Magnus Hagander's PostgreSQL blog.

----------

## djdunn

I would assume the maintainers would put it up fairly shorty after release

----------

## limn

You could try contacting the maintainers directly 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/metastructure/herds/herds.xml

You might be better off submitting a bug 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

giving them the pertinent information and requesting that they implement the security fix as soon as possible.

djdunn is probably right and they are already aware, but it will not hurt to submit a bug.

----------

## baaann

Looks like its in hand

https://plus.google.com/communities/100146718762350759856/stream/7821a50c-248b-47cc-8a71-96cc620d3bd8

----------

## araxon

 *baaann wrote:*   

> Looks like its in hand
> 
> https://plus.google.com/communities/100146718762350759856/stream/7821a50c-248b-47cc-8a71-96cc620d3bd8

 

That is good to hear. Thank you very much.

----------

## destroyedlolo

The new version has just been announced.

Fortunately, the risk is only when someone create its own access to the DB ... which limit the risk for end-user opened applications.

----------

